# [Design] Dynamischer EJB Aufruf von Servlet



## StupidQuestion (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem JBoss ein EJB-Projekt und ein Servlet. Das Servlet soll jetzt dynamisch (anhand der Übergabeparameter) eine Methode aus der EJB aufrufen. Wie würdet ihr das "designen"? 

PS: Das Servlet wird von einem anderen Programm aus aufgerufen, die Parameter müssen also nicht händisch eingegeben werden.

Danke.


----------



## grischan (14. Mai 2009)

Das Servlet sollte sich mit einem JNDI-Aufruf eine Referenz auf das entsprechende Bean holen, wie ein ganz normaler EJB-Client auch. Auch wenn die EJB-Klassen und die Servlets in ein EAR deployed werden, solltest du nicht direkt die Klassen aufrufen, sondern die Indirektion über JNDI wählen um flexibel zu bleiben.


----------



## FArt (15. Mai 2009)

Das Servlet muss als Dispatcher dienen und du brauchst ein Mapping. Das Mapping würde ich als Konfiguration einlesen, dann kann sie u.U. auch zur Laufzeit geändert werden.


----------



## StupidQuestion (24. Aug 2009)

Lieber spät als nie  : Ich habe keinen Ansatz verwendet, da sich das Projekt in eine andere Richtung weiterentwickelt hat. Trotzdem danke!


----------

